# Help me, pls...



## Tom Sheng (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi all,

I am a new user of expatforum, and fail to post a thread, it told me that I should be a 
premium account user first. How could I be a premium account user?

I have an excellent activity to provide to you, any one who can help me to post a 
thread?

Thanks and Regards,

Tom Sheng


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tom Sheng said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a new user of expatforum, and fail to post a thread, it told me that I should be a
> premium account user first. How could I be a premium account user?
> ...



We dont allow adverts on the forum. If you wish to advertise, you may upgrade your account to premium membership http://www.expatforum.com/blog/advertising-information/premium-subscription and then you'll be able advertise in our classified section

Jo xxx


----------

